# Tanganyikan set up advice



## thetoothfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

I am really in need of some advice! So far I have a 1.5" Inkspot Calvus and a 1" Frontosa. What else could I do Without over crowding?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

How big is your tank? (gallons and dimensions).


----------



## thetoothfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

The Tanganyikan is only a 36 x 18 x 24. At 65 gallons I was not sure if it is big enough. What do you think?


----------

